# Jeep TJ Sander



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 97 TJ' and would like to install a Fisher 500 tailgate sander that is actually supposed to mount with the reese hitch. However if it is reese mounted sander must be removed to open rear tailgate, not good.
I already have a huge honking rear bumper and was wondering if someone has already figured out how to modify sander so that it is now a swing away? Something similar to a spare tire swingaway.
Pics of your triumph would be great.
Sander is at the shop and I'd like to install it ASAP.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello,anyone?


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

I've seen heavy duty swing out tire carriers that guys built but not on this site. Maybe search some of the jeep off road forums. The better ones had bearings in the pivot, not just a pin. Not sure what your spreader holds but my only concern would be that when you go to close it with ~400lbs it's not sagging preventing you from latching it closed. Trying to lift it up to latch will get old real quick.


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't what kind of weight your talking about, I've seen some pretty good sized leaf loaders mounted on swingaways, you might get some ideas there.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Thx guys.
Those were great ideas.
I posted my results in pics today.


----------

